# My Two



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Tyler









Meg


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Lovely looking dogs the pair of them


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Beautiful babies!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

nice dogs you got


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely dogs you have there


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

two very good looging dogs


----------



## georges mummy (Nov 24, 2007)

they are beautiful dogs.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

beautiful dogs you got there,


----------



## mell-e-c (Nov 2, 2007)

your dogs are lovely!!! tyler looks dominant yet loving! and meg looks like the laid back type!!! lovely pair they are though!


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks Everyone!

Tyler is a wimp lol,Meg is definatly top dog,she reminds him from time to time.Both are fairly placid easy going dogs,they get on well together.


----------



## clare1985 (Nov 29, 2007)

They are stunning!!!


----------

